
Show HN: Play games together on a big screen using your smartphone - airoplay
http://www.airoplay.com/
======
Mithaldu
That QR code needs to be a lot bigger. I have a 28" screen and had to wiggle
my phone a good while to get it to register.

After getting connected i loaded up the racing game, my phone showed the
controls, but half a second after the race started my phone went back to the
"select the game" screen, while the game went on on my screen.

------
jnpatel
My friends and I have a little bit of fun with Chromecast games, which seem to
be in the same spirit.

[https://www.google.com/intl/en_us/chromecast/apps/](https://www.google.com/intl/en_us/chromecast/apps/)

------
ngoel36
I've always wanted to build something like this for cinemas to feature before
the movie starts

~~~
mynameisvlad
Cineplex in Canada does trivia through phones before the movie starts. You
connect to their wifi network and answer the questions in their app and the
winner gets some sort of prize at the end. They show the leaderboard and such
in between questions.

~~~
danbolt
The movie theatres in Vancouver aren't as busy in the off-hours too. I've
known a few coworkers that have have had little-to-no competition for winning
free tickets at company-sponsored movie days.

------
greggman
There's also this

[http://docs.happyfuntimes.net](http://docs.happyfuntimes.net)

No app needed on the phone

and this

[http://airconsole.com](http://airconsole.com)

and this

[http://ibidex.com](http://ibidex.com)

------
sleepychu
Not sure if you're just getting a lot of 'love' from HN at the moment but I
found both games I tried (tank battle and space race) unplayable, don't think
I was being presented with the right set of menus.

Tank battle just didn't start (and I was stuck there until I crashed the app
and rescanned the qr code)

Space race did start and work but then I couldn't move on after the race
finished.

------
kodablah
I have had success doing this years ago with just a normal Monopoly or Risk PC
game and the Logitech mouse app (though you have to make sure there are no bad
actors and that it's turn based as there can be obvious problems with multiple
input devices).

------
nrj
There is a suite of Jackbox games like this that are really good.
Particularly, Fibbage:
[http://jackboxgames.com/project/fibbage](http://jackboxgames.com/project/fibbage)

------
fidrelity
looks like a copy cat of airconsole.com to me :/

~~~
Kiro
What do you mean exactly? The site doesn't look the same and it's not like
there's only room for one company using this technology.

------
dan-silver
Did we just HN the game? Seems to be freezing and quit a few times.

------
AquiGorka
This is exactly what I'm working on: puppets.life/demo

------
SimeVidas
Why the Android app? This could have been done with web tech, which would have
made it work on any touch device.

~~~
random_rr
Maybe they work with Androids or enjoy coding for Androids or don't know how
to do it on the web or any one of a myriad of reasons?

This isn't a very relevant or constructive comment. It's just saying "why
didn't you build something completely different," which, I think, is sort of
condescending/non-productive.

~~~
SimeVidas
It’s your own comment that’s not relevant or constructive. I’ve made a valid
point.

